# Dog pooping cold poop?



## mad (Sep 2, 2014)

So Lily just had a poop and I went to pick it up immediately and it was freezing cold. I've had a quick search online but can't find anything useful. Is this something I should worry about? It was pretty normal apart from that, a little less solid than usual but could be picked up ok.

Now on poop watch to see if it was a one-off, but if it's not is there a reason she would be pooping cold poop, seems weird to me.

Thanks


----------



## MelTruffles (Jan 27, 2015)

Do you have any way to check your dogs temperature? It should be around 102F. Has Lily been acting normal otherwise? 

Also, what is the temperature like where she's having her bowel movements?


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Someone else posted about this recently: Strange Phenomenon : Cold Stool ? I think RonE's nailed the diagnosis.  

I know, not helpful at all, but at least you're not the only one to experience this.


----------



## MelTruffles (Jan 27, 2015)

cookieface said:


> Someone else posted about this recently: Strange Phenomenon : Cold Stool ? I think RonE's nailed the diagnosis.
> 
> I know, not helpful at all, but at least you're not the only one to experience this.


Buhahahahahahaha. I love it.


----------



## mad (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies and the link to the other thread. Lily has since pooped and it was normal temperature, she was acting normally, there was nothing else to indicate there was anything wrong with her. I did take her temperature later on as I didn't think of it at the time as nothing else was wrong, it was normal. 

After reading the other thread and reading Shep had drunk a lot of water before, I think that may have been what caused it for Lily too. We've been having a bit of a heat wave here and I set up a paddling pool in the shade for the dogs, she had just been playing in there and drinking a lot from it too so I guess she just cooled off a lot from that.

Pretty sure she's not a vampire, although I could have believed it about a year ago with all the puppy biting!

Thanks again


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

You might check if she can see her reflection in a mirror ... Although there were no other issues, and no more cold poop, I'm still cautious, b/c Shep doesn't see his reflection....


----------



## mad (Sep 2, 2014)

oh dear, she does completely ignore mirrors...


----------

